# McManor 2011



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Hope everyone had a great Halloween enjoy the video. Once again I didn't get to many photo's or video.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love the use of hands for lantern wall holders, the skellie dog, and the dudes on the roof


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

How did you do the green light vortex effect at about 2:20 into the video?


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh yeah, I like your lighting a lot. I got so excited about the green vortex that I forgot to pay my compliment. Very nice work.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job! The window in the back round with your props and lightning really looks cool.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Awesome! Where do you store that? Thats a lot of wall... How do you get it to rattle? Really cool!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding........


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great haunt!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Love it! The hand lantern holders are a great idea. I may lift that for my haunt next year. 

Any chance you'd be willing to submit this for the 2011 HauntForum DVD?


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone Walterb the vortex i made from Garage of Evil how to.Creep Cringle If you look at my other videos on you tube there is one that is called McManor Boards moving.I store all the house facade at my dad's farm lots of room in one of his barns.Zombie-F go ahead and use it or do you need me to submit it?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like the lightning


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

What a fun video! It all turned out graet.


----------

